
Allowing sender and receiver to specify different byte sizes (1971) - lkrubner
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc128
======
lkrubner
On the bright side, Unicode would not be necessary, since a company in China
could specify a byte size large enough to represent any Chinese characters,
and likewise for Iran, Korea, Hindi, etc.

Variable length byte sizes is one of the more interesting evolutionary paths
that was never tried, but seems interesting.

